# 2.3 150BHP under powered.



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi 
I have heard through a friend that Autotrail are dropping the option of the 2.3 150BHP on the chieftain/comanche tag axle models because they know its underpowered. Does anyone have further info. I am one of those that mis guidedly listened to the salesman and believed that it was as near the same as the 3.0. OK, I dont need anyone else to tell me what a plonker I have been. 
I have even had the engine remapped but the van just has no go to it. My next step is to go back to the distributor and AutoTrail to sort it out but was wondering if anyone else has fallen into this trap. The only solution to it is to upgrade to the 3.0. But who pays?
The van is really not fit for the purpose that it was intended.
The van is less than 6 mths old.
HELP!!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Depends on how fast you expect a large heavy motorhome to be.
The previous generation cheiften/commanche was only available with the 2.8 engine which was 127bhp.




Trevor


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Not all remaps are the same! My guess is that you won't be able to take it back unless you can prove that it is not fit for purpose. My guess is that that will be very difficult to prove as it's not a legal requirement for 0-60 to be under a certain time or for vehicles to have a minimum maximum speed.
My thoughts would be to search and speak to lots of people about better remaps. Hopefully that can reduce your problem.

Any ideas what the difference in torque between the 2.3 and 3.0 is?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have had it remapped other than Fiat you invalidate your warranty, so I would keep quite about that ?

Autotrail originally offered the 2.3 litre engine X250 on the tags axles, in 2007, but dropped that option.

As regards the remap, my 2.3 Autotrail Cheynne 660 was remapped by boostersuk and no it is no match for a 3 litre.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ched999uk said:


> Not all remaps are the same! My guess is that you won't be able to take it back unless you can prove that it is not fit for purpose. My guess is that that will be very difficult to prove as it's not a legal requirement for 0-60 to be under a certain time or for vehicles to have a minimum maximum speed.
> My thoughts would be to search and speak to lots of people about better remaps. Hopefully that can reduce your problem.
> 
> Any ideas what the difference in torque between the 2.3 and 3.0 is?


I posted this on another thread about the 150.


----------



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

I had the Quantum Remapping carried out. This is the same that was offered by my dealer. They said that it did not affect the warranty. They also wanted to charge £399 whereas Quantum direct only charge £299. There is a noticeable difference but nothing to get it anywhere near the 3.0. (150 upto 172). We part ex'd a 2011 Chieftain 3.0 in for the Comanche. Due to a disability we needed the island bed. We are happy with everyything except the lack of power.


----------

